# where to buy bulk soaping oils in sydney?



## whisks (Jan 19, 2010)

does anyone know where i can buy soaping oils in bulk? i'm after olive, coconut and palm, buy if there are other oils available, i'd be interested, too.

thanks.


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Whisks!
Check out www.heirloombodycare.com.au
I get my palm, castor, coconut and palm kernel from them.

Also, www. aussiesoapsupplies.com.au  to compare prices to.

And my OO I buy at the supermarket when it's on special in the 4 litre drums.


----------



## whisks (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks for that chrissy!


----------

